# Looking to buy Ginger Beer



## justsally (2 Apr 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know where Ginger Beer can be bough t in Dublin.  

Thanks


----------



## gnubbit (2 Apr 2008)

I'm almost certain I saw lashings of ginger beer in Marks and Spencer.  Don't forget to pick up a few slabs of chocolate to complete a Famous Five Feast


----------



## Slash (2 Apr 2008)

Donnybrook Fair have it.


----------



## MandaC (2 Apr 2008)

I'm also looking to get Bundaberg Ginger Beer and cant seem to find anywhere.  Someone said there is a Donnybrook Fair type shop in Ranelagh/Rathgar area that I think stock it?


----------



## WhoAmI (2 Apr 2008)

Try Past Times in Wicklow Street.


----------



## PM1234 (3 Apr 2008)

Apparently there are bottles and bottles of it hidden up in Smugglers Top but you'll have to avoid disturbing Uncle Quentin on your quest  

Failing that you could try the epicurean food hall on Abbey St.


----------



## askalot (3 Apr 2008)

The George and you can have a great game of bingo


----------



## NicolaM (3 Apr 2008)

Hi MandaC

The Donybrook Fair type place in Ranelagh/Rathgar is probably Mortens: near the Luas stop (Beechwood, I think)  at the back of Ranelagh. 

Nicola


----------



## quinno (3 Apr 2008)

I've seen it in Oddbins (there's a branch on Baggot Street)


----------



## Sol28 (3 Apr 2008)

Theres a specialist food shop in Rathgar Village - beside the Deli Boutique that does it. Also Mortons at Beechwood in Ranelagh stock it.

Does anyone know where to get *STONES Green Ginger Wine*. Used to be able to get in Superquinn and a few other places - but now all thats stocked is Mackays - which is not as nice.


----------



## addob (3 Apr 2008)

I bought Ginger Wine from Dunnes around christmas time.


----------



## Sol28 (3 Apr 2008)

addob said:


> I bought Ginger Wine from Dunnes around christmas time.


 
Can you remember the brand? Stones is definetly the nicest - Mackays (which has taken over where Stones used to be) is just not the same.


----------



## addob (3 Apr 2008)

It was Stones!


----------



## Topsido (3 Apr 2008)

Go to any african grocery shops. They sell it a lot. Different brands too.


----------



## Caveat (3 Apr 2008)

Bundaberg? ...pah... _Old Jamaica_ is what you want - definitely in Sainsburys and probably M&S too.


----------



## justsally (3 Apr 2008)

Wow,

Thanks for all the very helpful replies.    As I'm a northsider I'll ring around the various places mentioned before heading out.    Once again, many thanks


----------



## S.L.F (3 Apr 2008)

Caveat said:


> Bundaberg? ...pah... _Old Jamaica_ is what you want



I totally concur.

My stomach rumbles with the thought of it now

S.L.F


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Apr 2008)

Organic Ginger beer freely available in Asda's up north. Strong stuff. Would take paint off a gate.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (6 Apr 2008)

I don't have any ginger beer but I have lots of the original victorian bottles that they came in.  www.antique*bottles*.com/*gingerbeer*/ - 6k


----------



## S.L.F (6 Apr 2008)

Holland and Barrett shops stock the Old Jamaca Ginger beer at a quite reasonable price compared to one of our local small shops


----------

